# insects, and such



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

does anyone know of a good website that we can get an indentity of an insect or such without a subscription or buying a book? i've got to believe there is a site somewhere that will help. thanks


scott


----------



## JohnD4980 (Aug 11, 2009)

The only thing that has worked for me with birds and insects here is type a description in Google, search it out or go to the images area to see you see it that way. Sometimes it takes longer than other times, but I always find what I am looking for.


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

whatsthatbug is helpful


----------

